# Looking to adopt a retired breeder dog today. advice needed



## goldiefanintexas (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Guys,


I am going take a look at a small breeder's 5 year old girl today who is now retired and looking to be adopted by a family.

What are some things I should look for that would be a showstopper to adoption? What questions should I ask the breeder to gauge the quality of the dog?

The one thing I do notice from the picture I was sent is that while the dog is absolutely beautiful, she does seem to have a lot of grey for a 5 year old. 


Thanks for any help!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Health history, vet records, personality, temperment, behavior, how does she get along with other dogs, children, people, cats?. Has the breeder done the health certificatioins for a breeding dog, heart, eye, hips, elbow? If so you should look at those and get a copy to go with her.

Will she be spayed before you take her home?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I am guessing you have already screened for the issues that would prevent you from getting her (as in she hates cats, and you have 3, or she bites little children and you have a toddler).
If you are thinking of her as an opportunity to rescue her, I guess I would just be thinking of giving her as much love as I can, and would buy pet health insurance to help with any upcoming bills. One company, VPI I think, has a policy that can assist with spaying cost (but it doesn't begin to cover complete cost, and if you read the reviews on the forum of different pet insurance companies, other companies get better reviews than VPI).


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Do they ever retire males? Just wondering. I would really, really be interested in that.


----------



## Lilliegrace (Oct 22, 2008)

what breed is she? Most important of all are vet records and references. The vet reference is the most important IMHO.If she is a Golden, some white face is not uncommon at 5.

Good luck.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

The early gray may be a result of a thyroid disorder. A white face is different than gray. My girl has a thyroid disorder and she grayed around her eyes and muzzle very early.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Has she ever been off the property?
Did she live in someones home or in a kennel?
Will she safely get in and out of a car? Will she ride in a car without panic?
Will she accept a leash? If not, be darn sure you have a properly fitted martingale collar on her...
Is she crate trained?
Did she have full freedom to the outdoors via a doggy door...or was she properly housebroken?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

In my brother/sister combo, my boy greyed much earlier than his sister and looks much older. I think I have tested his thyroid three times... Everyone else's suggestions on what to look for, etc.. are good.


----------



## goldiefanintexas (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice guys.

The breeder wants $500 for the golden so I'm gonna make darn sure these questions are answered. 

If the breeder is hesitant or defiant(within reason) on any of these questions I'm gonna probably walk.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

A lot of good advice offered already. I would like to second the idea of checking to see how much socialization she has received with people, places and other dogs. Some dogs used for breeding have only lived in a kennel and may need time to get used to living in other environments such as a house full of activity. 
This might turn out to be a great opportunity for both you and the dog but just be aware of any "red flags".
Good Luck and keep us posted...


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Blondie said:


> Do they ever retire males? Just wondering. I would really, really be interested in that.


I would say its pretty rare for a reputable breeder to retire a male, if they finish a male, he has passed all clearance, he is a good producer, and continues to pass his eye clearance, breeders usually breed them till they are quite old (and then are very attached to them). Where with females they tend to stop at 3-4 litters, and sometimes they breed the females back to back, take a break then back to back, so they are spayed much younger (which has proven to be healthier for them, less chance of many cancers and other health issues.)

Although that's not to say a breeder might have a fairly young male 1.5 to 2 years that didn't work out in show, or failed an elbow clearance, hip clearance...usually these dogs will be great pets, but shouldn't be bred for a minor fault that a pet home would never notice.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## goldiefanintexas (Jan 29, 2012)

It was a ****** puppy mill. Drove out and there were about 15 very dirty kennels with some of the kennels having multiple adult dogs in them. The dog I was interested in was there and seemed to have a bit of hip displaysia. It was an awesome dog personality wise because it came up to me and was happy to see me and looked like it smiled at me a few times but I'm not gonna pay $500 for basically a feral dog. I was taken aback and my wife had to stop me from buying the dog just to rescue it. We did not purchase it because with two young children in the home, it would take a lot of work to train the dog and get it acting right in the home. 

Red Flags were all over the place:

1. The large amount of dirty kennels with multiple dogs running around in them. 

2. The breeder has no vet history for any of her dogs and he said "well they've never been sick so I've never taken them". 

3. A female dog is only in the house while they are pregnant and about to pop out the puppies. 

4. The dog has never been taken off property. 

5. The breeder has no certifications for the dogs because he says "it hurts the dog" when you get a dog certified. 


I drove away very unhappy tonight. Makes me sick.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Its very sad, but I think you most certainly made the right choice. In the mean time you might want to contact Animal control in the area, if the dogs are really not being taken to the vet, then I would say that could be a case of animal cruelty, and the proper authorities might take action. If anything, you could have someone be aware of the "conditions" of the place, and they can keep a close eye on the place. (also most states it is illegal to sell an animal without a health certificate from a licensed vet). There are multiple laws this place could be violating, and hopefully they can be shut down.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

My MIL adopted a retired breeder dog, Scully. She was a wonderful girl, very sweet, got along with the everyone. Didn't even give Mellie (cat) a second look, she did have a few areas that needed work.

She was kept in a kennel with limited exposure to living in a house, she adjusted fast but house breaking was an issue. Unfortunately, Mom never got that she really needed to start from scratch, she thought an adult dog would just "know", so I would suggest intensive housebreaking. Also Scully was a toy hoarder, she was possessive or protective she just "accumulated" toys and made a nest with them. The only other thing was being afraid of thunder and fireworks but it wasn't bad and I worked with her to overcome those fears.

She was a wonderful dog, easy to walk, stayed by Mom's side and really only wanted to be petted and loved. Don't be afraid of a retired breeder, they can be the perfect companion.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So disappointing. Poor dogs. Where is this "breeder" located?


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I would defiantly contact your local Animal Control. I hope you are able to find your special friend soon!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> So disappointing. Poor dogs. Where is this "breeder" located?


Seriously would like to know where the breeder is located, because Golden rescue can and will step in and take the retired dog and find her a loving home. I have fostered puppy mill dogs before and with work and love was able to socialize them and place them in loving homes.


----------



## pdar53 (Jan 30, 2018)

Yes, we just adopted a retired male breeding dog, 4 years old. He has adjusted wonderfully. Blizzard was a little apprehensive at first and he did growl at my sons step daughter and my best friend. He responded immediately to my voice telling him to stop. We have had Blizzard for 7 weeks and is now much more comfortable with company in the house. Being raised in a kennel we had to teach him to come up the front stairs only took getting him up and down once. Same thing at our son's house, two trips and now he'll go up and down. He still has not ventured to the second floor in our house and for that reason we keep him crated at night.
Initially we crated him when we left him alone; then we started leaving him uncrated for short periods, one hour, 90 minutes. This past weekend he was left uncrated, alone in the house for 3 1/2 hours, a great accomplishment. No accidents, no mischief. Our next challenge is to get him to voluntarily get in the car. He will jump out but we have to lift him in.


----------



## djg2121 (Nov 22, 2015)

Over the years I’ve taken two mature Goldens that were finished having puppies (at 5-6) years. My breeder was great, and the dogs were well trained and socialized, and very healthy. One lived until 15 years of age; the other until 13. Mature, trained dogs from a good breeder are hard to come by because everyone wants them and they most often go to friends and family of the breeder.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

